# Onkyo Announces Two New AVRs (TX-NR535 and TX-NR636), Featuring Proprietary Room Correction Software and HDMI 2.0



## Todd Anderson

Onkyo A/V Receivers are wildly popular within enthusiast circles and frequently find themselves on recommended buy lists due to their exceptional build quality, near-spec bench test results, and tech inclusions. It’s hard to find an owner that isn’t willing to boast about the brand and glowingly gush about a positive ownership experience. Today we’ll preview two new Onkyo AVRs, the 5.2-channel TX-NR535 and 7.2-channel TX-NR636, both of which feature HDMI 2.0 connectivity and a new proprietary room correction suite. 








Recently, we previewed several Pioneer/Elite receivers featuring the industry’s first proclaimed HDMI 2.0 connections. With the 4K rush in full swing, consumers should expect most manufacturers to shift their attention to HDMI 2.0, especially because of HDMI 1.4’s incompatibility with future UHD technology. Though Onkyo’s marketing material falls short of screaming “HDMI 2.0” due to complicated marketing restrictions associated with HDMI number specifications, the TX-NR535 and TX-NR636 both feature HDMI support of 4K/60 Hz video and 2.35:1 widescreen formats. The NR636 adds 4K upscaling and HDCP 2.2 compatibility, a DRM copy-protection standard that will be used with future 4K studio releases, 4K streaming, and UHD broadcast material. 

In a surprising change of direction, neither the TX-NR535 and TX-NR636 carry Audyssey room correction. Instead, they feature a new proprietary correction suite called AccuEQ, which is used with an included microphone to analyze speaker distance, type, crossover, volume, and room reflections. Onkyo says that AccuEQ is designed to bypass the mains, focusing its attention on the frequency response of the remaining channels for a resulting balanced sound. This change in onboard room correction tech will surely furrow some brows, as Audyssey has been a mainstay on Onkyo products for years. At this stage it’s unclear if Onkyo will shift away from Audyssey on all future AVR products.








Onkyo touts the units’ customized high-current power transformers, extra-large capacitors, and discrete low-distortion amps as being designed to manage impedance fluctuations and sudden dynamic gains (the TX-NR636 features Onkyo’s Three-Stage Inverted Darlington Circuitry for the front main and center channels). These features enhance the AVRs’ ability to deliver quality sound from HD audio encoded movie material (DTS-HD Master Audio™ and Dolby® TrueHD), and gapless playback of hi-res audio file formats such as 5.6 MHz DSD, Dolby® TrueHD, 192 kHz/24-bit FLAC and WAV, and ALAC to 96 kHz and 24-bit depth. On the TX-NR636, audio processing power has been upgraded from one to two 32-bit DSP engines.

The power rating for the TX-NR535 is rather modest, rated at 65 Watts (8 Ohms, 20 Hz-20 kHz, 0.7%, 2 channels driven, FTC), while the TX-NR636 is slightly beefier at 95 Watts (8 Ohms, 20 Hz-20 kHz, 0.08%, 2 channels driven, FTC).

Both models feature built-in Bluetooth, Wi-Fi, and DLNA 1.5 networking. This allows users to stream music stored on smart devices and through music services such as Spotify, Deezer, AUPEO!, and TuneIn. Onkyo says that support for Spotify Connect will be added later this year through an available firmware update.

Onkyo has included a rich connectivity array, including 6 rear HDMI inputs, one rear HDMI output (with 4K/60Hz passthrough), and one USB input (which supports most lossless audio formats on flash devices). The TX-NR636 adds one front HDMI input with MHL support, an additional rear HDMI output, a MM phono turntable connection, and dedicated powered Zone 2 terminals for multi-room audio. 

The TX-NR535 will be available in March with a suggested retail price of $499 while the TX-NR636 will be available in April at a suggested retail of $699.


_Image Credits: Onkyo_


----------



## bkeeler10

*Re: Onkyo Announces the TX-NR535 and TX-NR636 AVRs, Featuring Proprietary Room Correction Software and HDMI 2.0*

Interesting move on the room correction issue. Coming at at time when the best of Audyssey (XT32) is really good (at least that's my understanding). I wonder if perhaps they'll keep XT32 on AVRs whose price can pay for it, and abandon XT and 2EQ for their own algorithm on the less expensive models.


----------



## typ44q

*Re: Onkyo Announces the TX-NR535 and TX-NR636 AVRs, Featuring Proprietary Room Correction Software and HDMI 2.0*

I guess this is what happens when you keep trying to cram more and more features into a receiver without raising the price, something has to give. Hopefully they will keep Audyssey around for their higher end models.


----------



## Todd Anderson

*Re: Onkyo Announces the TX-NR535 and TX-NR636 AVRs, Featuring Proprietary Room Correction Software and HDMI 2.0*

Obviously we'll have to wait for reviews, but I think this will end up being an upgrade (or equal to) comparative Audyssey offerings used in this price point...and the receivers, themselves, look like solid entries on paper. 

I've asked Onkyo if they plan on extending this change up the chain, but haven't received an answer yet.


----------



## smurphy522

*Re: Onkyo Announces the TX-NR535 and TX-NR636 AVRs, Featuring Proprietary Room Correction Software and HDMI 2.0*

From a quick scan over of the features it seems that the 636 is a 626 without Audyssey and gains in the HDMI spec Dept as well as 1 addl HDMI input (front) and 1 addl analog input (back). I guess we will have to wait and see Onkyo's next move as well as stay tuned for reviews of the proprietary "room correction" they are employing now.

Dual DSP may be an audible benefit however it could also just be to cover the newer audio/video processing? 

Amp sections appear to be same based on a max 6.3 amp draw and nearly identical in weight including dimensions.


----------



## tonyvdb

*Re: Onkyo Announces the TX-NR535 and TX-NR636 AVRs, Featuring Proprietary Room Correction Software and HDMI 2.0*



Todd Anderson said:


> Obviously we'll have to wait for reviews, but I think this will end up being an upgrade (or equal to) comparative Audyssey offerings used in this price point...and the receivers, themselves, look like solid entries on paper.


I agree, I dont see any advantage to Audeyssey 2EQ over what this new "propritary" room EQ is so this could even be a good thing if it actually does some work to the sub channel. XT is still very powerful so even that would be a shame to loose.


----------



## primetimeguy

That idea of not EQing the left and right channels is interesting.


----------



## asere

I wonder if AccuEq is better than Audyssey. Although the AccuEq sounds like bare bones from the description on what it does.


----------



## sdurani

On their Facebook page, Audyssey CTO Chris Kyriakakis seemed a little bitter about the Onkyo announcement: 

_"Signs of the times: In a cost-cutting move, Onkyo has decided to go with the "free" EQ provided by their chip supplier. Sadly, you get what you pay for."_

Ouch!


----------



## sdurani

asere said:


> I wonder if AccuEq is better than Audyssey. Although the AccuEq sounds like bare bones from the description on what it does.


Bare bones indeed; not even close to what Audyssey does. 

Brief overview here: http://www.cirrus.com/en/pubs/proBulletin/IRC_PB.pdf


----------



## rkeman

Licensing fees have become increasingly burdensome for electronics maufacturers with thin margins, and it is not a surprise that Onkyo has chosen to sacrifice Audyssey 2EQ in its lower cost receivers. Many, perhaps most, consumers will not even notice the change, and it is unlikely that it will cost Onkyo many sales. The Cirrus room correction solution may be more rudimentary than any of the Audyssey offering, but it may still perform adequately, particularly if equalization is applied to the subwoofer channel. Prudence suggests that it would be best to defer judgement until after seeing the actual results.


----------



## smurphy522

Well it appears that the dual engine DSP "upgrade" is to handle the Cirrus room equalization. Lets hope it is applied properly, is effective; oh and it would be great if it handles the sub region(s) too! Given the fact that Audyssey and most competitor's room correction methods only handle subwoofer calibration in the highest offerings I wouldn't hold my breath for that last part.


----------



## Peter Loeser

The outgoing versions of these AVRs (NR525 and NR626) use basic MultEQ, which is also pretty barebones. Perhaps AccuEQ has a chance at being competitive in these entry level models. Still an interesting move by Onkyo, considering the success they have had with Audyssey-equipped receivers. It will be interesting to see what happens to their higher end models. I never got around to my planned AVR upgrade in 2013, so I'm holding out for the 929's replacement.


----------



## Kal Rubinson

sdurani said:


> Bare bones indeed; not even close to what Audyssey does.
> 
> Brief overview here: http://www.cirrus.com/en/pubs/proBulletin/IRC_PB.pdf


I know that "past performance cannot guarantee future results" but every prepro that I have reviewed that relied on the Cirrus EQ gave disappointing results in one way or the other.


----------



## BeeMan458

sdurani said:


> Bare bones indeed; not even close to what Audyssey does.
> 
> Brief overview here: http://www.cirrus.com/en/pubs/proBulletin/IRC_PB.pdf


From the article heading, "IRC Performance Charts", it seems IRC doesn't take subwoofers into consideration.

...

Maybe this issue will be addressed in the yet to be released units.

(how can a manufacture not EQ subwoofers?)

...

Did I miss something?


----------



## sdurani

Kal Rubinson said:


> I know that "past performance cannot guarantee future results" but every prepro that I have reviewed that relied on the Cirrus EQ gave disappointing results in one way or the other.


If Cirrus hasn't changed their EQ, then your past experience remains a valid indicator of what the room correction on these two Onkyos will sound like. 

BTW, rumor has it that Krell is using the room correction built into the decoder chip. Is that true? If so, is it the Cirrus room correction?


----------



## phazewolf

Sorry Onkyo no XT32 setup no sale, I will be happy to take my money else where thanks for making my mind up and it will not be one of your products.


----------



## Peter Loeser

Even if the 535 and 636 were Audyssey-equipped, it would not likely have been XT32 or even XT at that price point. I think it has yet to be announced whether or not Onkyo will replace XT/XT32 with proprietary room correction in their higher end models. Not necessarily a deal-breaker yet, but as you said there are certainly other good options out there if one requires XT32. We should be seeing a lot of new AVRs announced in the near future. Pioneer and Onkyo have gotten the ball rolling.


----------



## rkeman

It is very difficult to compare how the currently available room correction products perform from most equipment reviews. Some authors don't evaluate the systems at all and others provide only a cursory comment. The comprehensive evaluations provided by David Rich's in his treatise on Anthem Room Correction (ARC) and Piero Gabucci on the Dirac system at Secrets of Home Theater and Hifi and your own writings regarding the various Audyssey, Trinnov and miniDSP variants in Stereophile are immensely important to audio enthusiasts seeking better sound. A similar technical evaluation of the Cirrus room correction solution, including evaluation of both the "automatic" and "manual" modes as applicable, would be of great benefit given the expanding number of lower- and some not-so-low priced preamplifier processors and receivers incorporating the technology.


----------



## BeeMan458

rkeman said:


> Some authors don't evaluate the systems at all and others provide only a cursory comment.


When testing isn't being done and new room correction software isn't run, I feel like I'm being cheated out of my time as many of these so called reviews are nothing more than a mime of specifications.

(disclosure: currently we're not AVR hunting as i'm very happy with what we have)


----------



## Peter Loeser

BeeMan458 said:


> When testing isn't being done and new room correction software isn't run, I feel like I'm being cheated out of my time as many of these so called reviews are nothing more than a mime of specifications.
> 
> (disclosure: currently we're not AVR hunting as i'm very happy with what we have)





rkeman said:


> It is very difficult to compare how the currently available room correction products perform from most equipment reviews. Some authors don't evaluate the systems at all and others provide only a cursory comment. The comprehensive evaluations provided by David Rich's in his treatise on Anthem Room Correction (ARC) and Piero Gabucci on the Dirac system at Secrets of Home Theater and Hifi and your own writings regarding the various Audyssey, Trinnov and miniDSP variants in Stereophile are immensely important to audio enthusiasts seeking better sound. A similar technical evaluation of the Cirrus room correction solution, including evaluation of both the "automatic" and "manual" modes as applicable, would be of great benefit given the expanding number of lower- and some not-so-low priced preamplifier processors and receivers incorporating the technology.


Out of curiosity, where do you guys generally turn for A/V gear reviews? A specific site? (I see secrets of home theater and hifi and stereophile mentioned) Google? Other?

Could you expand on "technical evaluation?" What specifically would you like to see the reviewer discuss when it comes to room correction? How it works, how to set it up, what each function does, before/after comparisons? Are you more interested in measurement data or subjective discussion? Are you looking for a definitive "[room correction program 'x'] is better than [room correction 'y']" type of conclusion?

We hope to bring you lots more AV receiver reviews here at HTS this year and value the feedback provided by our members. After all, the reviews are for you!


----------



## bkeeler10

I read various online and print magazines. Some Stereophile and The Absolute Sound, but more Sound and Vision. Also I follow Secrets and Home Theater Review. I also follow HTS and AVSForum (though AVSForum doesn't really do many "professional" reviews). There are others I read when looking for a specific product and they have reviewed it, but that's mostly it.

I hope you guys can get an Anthem MRX receiver in to test the ARC room correction system. I'd be interested in how it compares to MultEQ XT32 and some form of Dirac (the new Emotiva pre-pro if it ever shows up perhaps). Objective measurement is interesting, but I'm more interested in subjective impressions and it would be cool to have an example of each of the three room correction schemes compared in the same room with the same gear at the same time (both back-to-back and living with each for a handful of days).


----------



## Peter Loeser

Thanks for the feedback Bryan. I agree, a three-way (or more) comparison in the same room could be very informative. Maybe we can make that happen here in 2014.


----------



## tonyvdb

I usually turn to The HTS first for reviews then Secrets and Sound and Vision.
I agree that a 3 way comparison would be a great test.


----------



## BeeMan458

Peter Loeser said:


> Out of curiosity, where do you guys generally turn for A/V gear reviews? A specific site? (I see secrets of home theater and hifi and stereophile mentioned) Google? Other?
> 
> Could you expand on "technical evaluation?" What specifically would you like to see the reviewer discuss when it comes to room correction? How it works, how to set it up, what each function does, before/after comparisons? Are you more interested in measurement data or subjective discussion? Are you looking for a definitive "[room correction program 'x'] is better than [room correction 'y']" type of conclusion?
> 
> We hope to bring you lots more AV receiver reviews here at HTS this year and value the feedback provided by our members. After all, the reviews are for you!


As to room correction software, I'd simply like to see opinions after the software installed in an AVR is run with some sort of comparative to a standard when measured with a program such as REW. Having the ability to dial in a pair of subwoofers would be something I would consider important.

As to where do I turn for reviews, besides here as the review on the AVR4520CI by Sonnie was instrumental in my purchase of the Denon AVR4520CI, because of bench tests, I like the reviews that I read on Sound and Vision. They haven't done a review on the 4520CI yet.

...:hissyfit:


----------



## Peter Loeser

Thanks for your comments as well BeeMan. Glad to hear at least one HTS review has served you well! I agree that the bench tests are a nice supplement to a subjective review.


----------



## BeeMan458

Peter Loeser said:


> Thanks for your comments as well BeeMan.


...:T



> Glad to hear at least one HTS review has served you well!


Unfortunately, about all we can afford.........is one review.

...


----------



## Peter Loeser

BeeMan458 said:


> Unfortunately, about all we can afford.........is one review.
> 
> ...


I hear ya. Sometimes it's best I avoid reading HT sites in general. Best for my wallet at least...


----------



## phazewolf

I blame this site for the Legacy Focus SE speakers that are now in my room.... But they are worth the cash in my mind so all is good for now.


----------



## bkeeler10

Hey, I've been wondering how the Focus and Silverscreen all turned out for you. Sounds like well.

Now we're really getting off topic . . . :R


----------



## Peter Loeser

bkeeler10 said:


> Now we're really getting off topic . . . :R


Agreed. Please divert further discussion of receiver review feedback and/or suggestions to this new thread *here*.

You can have your thread back Todd. Sorry :innocent:


----------



## Peter Loeser

Moved rkeman's reply to the above mentioned thread in order to keep this discussion related specifically to the new Onkyo models.


----------



## phazewolf

No idea what they were thinking with not touching the mains and only tweaking the side and rear channels sense there is not nearly the content that the mains or center have to deal with. Seems crazy to me and I hope it is only on there lower lines.


----------



## Todd Anderson

Peter Loeser said:


> Agreed. Please divert further discussion of receiver review feedback and/or suggestions to this new thread *here*.
> 
> You can have your thread back Todd. Sorry :innocent:


I'm happy the preview spurred some discussion...it was impossible for this issue to sneak under the radar. Onkyo and Audyssey have been married at the hip for a long stretch, they had to have known this would be a touchy subject.


----------



## phazewolf

Any word if it will just be there lower end models that get Audyssey replaced or will it be all models as they come out? I am really not happy about the loss at least in my eyes of Audyssey it was one of the things I really loved on my PR SC 5508 and down the road when I go to replace it I was hoping to stick with Onkyo.

I hope Onkyo sees the feedback and they think about what the people who buy there stuff want and take to heart how we feel before cutting out something known to work so well for so many of us.


----------



## enhancedav

This is the discription of the AccuEQ Room Calibration on Onkyo's website. It looks like it may include optimizing the center channel along with the surrounds (which is still different)...

Exclusive AccuEQ Room Calibration - Calibrating the sound to suit your room's acoustics is simple with AccuEQ. Once you've connected your speakers, plug-in the included mic and wait a few moments as the TX-NR636 measures things such as speaker distance, type, crossover, and output, taking into account any reflections from your walls and floor. The system is designed specifically to by-pass your front left and right speakers. The system then optimizes the frequency response of the remaining speakers so you can enjoy balanced surround sound regardless of room shape or furnishing while retaining the characteristics of your front left and right speakers for optimum enjoyment.


----------



## phazewolf

He's but the issue is a lot of people spend much less money on the surround speakers then the mains plus the other speakers carry much less content then your costly mains which will be left alone and have the bulk of the content to deal with.

To me that is not the best idea by a long shot.


----------



## BeeMan458

Just saying 90% of dialogue is carried through the center channel and in my opinion, two subs and a high-end center channel are the most important speakers in a 5.2 system.


----------



## phazewolf

But doing a set of corrections for the center and leaving the main to not sound nearly as good is not a very good idea.

Try this disconnect your mains run the auto setup and then hook then up and manually enter the distance and level info and watch a movie and see how bad it sounds. I tried it and if this is what they are selling I will take my money else where. 

The mains will still have all the large room peaks and what point does such serve anyone to make the side and rears sound good when the mains will step all over them with large peaks in the responds.


----------



## phazewolf

By doing this Onkyo sure did generate a lot of buzz but at this point I am not sure this is the buzz they wanted. 

When I talked to some of my friends they said they were happy with how it was and that they would just go with someone that offers what they took away.

Now as I have said these are lower end model and we are still not sure on the higher end and that tends to be what my friends have as well as me.


----------



## primetimeguy

I think what they are getting at is it leaves the main left and right channels and then eqs the remaining channels to match the fronts to get cohesive sound from all channels.


----------



## phazewolf

Sure and it the mains have a 25db peak at 40hz will it boost the other channels to match the bad sounding unequized mains and match the other issues they may have as well?

I use my system for music as and movies and like many need something to help the system not just cut corners and do a few speakers.


----------



## sdurani

primetimeguy said:


> I think what they are getting at is it leaves the main left and right channels and then eqs the remaining channels to match the fronts to get cohesive sound from all channels.


You really think they're using the raw response of the front L/R speakers as a target curve for EQing the other speakers?


----------



## willis7469

sdurani said:


> You really think they're using the raw response of the front L/R speakers as a target curve for EQing the other speakers?


Nope. It does read like that, but I don't think they'd do that. There has to be more under the hood we don't know about yet. I doubt that all they learned from Audyssey over the years is to bypass the L/R channels, even though I believe marantz offers an option for this in their Audyssey setup. I'm also pretty sure Onkyo knows what could be at stake, I would be surprised if they drop a half baked room corr. Everything I have read says it's replacing multiQ, so hopefully that doesn't include higher versions.


----------



## phazewolf

If you have read about how many people have half baked HDMI boards sometimes having to need to have the board replaced 3+ times I would not be so sure. You would think they would of learned that a fan and a good heat sink would help the chip or that moving it away from so much heat but time after time model after model it is the same with the same old issues.

I for one hope they somehow don't drop the ball just to save some money and stick us with the issues they have had years to correct the HDMI issues and yet there still failing.

But back to this. I for the life of me can't understand why you word want to cut a corner like this and not work on the mains. In my eyes the center channel and the mains first and foremost are what need the help. The other speakers are a lot of times are located in not the best place for sound to start so trying to get them to match the center or mains is tuff at best.

To me you put the time and energy where you have the largest payoff and that is the center for voices and the mains for music and all the content they handle.


----------



## willis7469

phazewolf said:


> If you have read about how many people have half baked HDMI boards sometimes having to need to have the board replaced 3+ times I would not be so sure. You would think they would of learned that a fan and a good heat sink would help the chip or that moving it away from so much heat but time after time model after model it is the same with the same old issues. I for one hope they somehow don't drop the ball just to save some money and stick us with the issues they have had years to correct the HDMI issues and yet there still failing. But back to this. I for the life of me can't understand why you word want to cut a corner like this and not work on the mains. In my eyes the center channel and the mains first and foremost are what need the help. The other speakers are a lot of times are located in not the best place for sound to start so trying to get them to match the center or mains is tuff at best. To me you put the time and energy where you have the largest payoff and that is the center for voices and the mains for music and all the content they handle.


Funny thing, I had to have my hdmi board replaced! They did it for free, and I was past warranty. Onkyo isn't the only company that's had trouble either. I think they just have more units out in the wild. That only means more units in use that can fail. I agree with you in the above statements, and what I hope, is that when somebody puts one on a test bench we see that there is more to it than stated thus far. I also hope they retain Audyssey for the higher end stuff. Who knows, maybe it will actually be good!


----------



## phazewolf

Yes I hope they keep it for the high end systems too but time will tell.

Now if you were to ask me to guess what I think they are going to do is use the new system on all there stuff even the high end and then use what we are have now on there pro line. That way you will pay more if you want good room correction and for the bulk of there stuff they sell the cheep auto correction system but at current prices and make more money.


----------



## willis7469

phazewolf said:


> Yes I hope they keep it for the high end systems too but time will tell. Now if you were to ask me to guess what I think they are going to do is use the new system on all there stuff even the high end and then use what we are have now on there pro line. That way you will pay more if you want good room correction and for the bulk of there stuff they sell the cheep auto correction system but at current prices and make more money.


I could see this too. Sure wouldn't be the first company to use a model like this! Is your mention of "pro" Integra? I was wondering about them in this deal too.


----------



## phazewolf

Yes that is who I was think of. Until now there is not much of a different between the main line and the pro equipment. This would change such but were guessing at this point.


----------



## sdurani

willis7469 said:


> There has to be more under the hood we don't know about yet.


It's the free room correction that comes on the Cirrus decoder chip: 

http://www.cirrus.com/en/pubs/proBulletin/IRC_PB.pdf


----------



## willis7469

Thanks sdurani.
I was just hoping there was more to it.


----------



## phazewolf

7 band equalizer there's a step back to the 1970's. My Radio shack EQ has more band then that. Guess if I am ever forced to have one of these units I will get a mini DSP 

Also noticed that it boosted a dip in the response or at least that is what they showed in the PDF for before and after that could end badly depending on how much it is allowed to boost a dip.

Of Onkyo thinks this is somehow even close to what they had I have lost complete and total Confidence's in there brand.


----------



## silkyslim

sdurani said:


> It's the free room correction that comes on the Cirrus decoder chip:
> 
> It will be interesting to see what they will block access to or allow us access to.:T


----------



## sdurani

Looks like they're using the free room correction even on their more expensive ($1,200) models: 

http://www.onkyousa.com/Products/model.php?m=TX-NR838&class=Receiver&source=prodClass 

Bad idea.


----------



## willis7469

+1


----------



## BeeMan458

From the description, the room correction software sounds messed up. It reads like subs are not EQ'd which is really messed up.

I can't find any reviews on AccuEQ so out of curiosity, I'm looking forward to reviews on Onkyo's room correction software.


----------



## willis7469

BeeMan458 said:


> From the description, the room correction software sounds messed up. It reads like subs are not EQ'd which is really messed up. I can't find any reviews on AccuEQ so out of curiosity, I'm looking forward to reviews on Onkyo's room correction software.


Im curious as well. Seems like at least one step backward. Room correction can only go so far, and in my case that's a long way, but it seems like they've learned nothing from their years with audyssey.


----------



## sdurani

Brief description here: http://www.cirrus.com/en/pubs/proBulletin/IRC_PB.pdf


----------



## phazewolf

Well you went from 100+ adjustments to 7 I am sure there will be no loss in sound quality right? Kind of like ripping the crossover out of your speakers and replacing it with a single cap sounds like a great idea for sure...

I remember boom boxes from the 80's having a seven band EQ maybe Onkyo can just sell us a boom box and call it a there new high end system.

If Onkyo is reading this my current unit will be my last. People pay for improvements not a step back 30 years to help your bottom line.

If I wanted a seven band EQ I would of grabbed one from Radio Shack not spend thousands of dollars for it when everyone else you compete with now has better because your bottom line was more important them your customers who have put up with countless HDMI issue and other issues and have stuck with you just for you to do this.

Have I missed anything?


----------



## kiravonconcrete

This is not the AccuEQ at all. This is an old version they don't use anymore.


----------



## kiravonconcrete

sdurani said:


> Looks like they're using the free room correction even on their more expensive ($1,200) models:
> 
> http://www.onkyousa.com/Products/model.php?m=TX-NR838&class=Receiver&source=prodClass
> 
> Bad idea.


The cirrus app is not AccuEQ at all. No relation to it.


----------



## kiravonconcrete

sdurani said:


> Bare bones indeed; not even close to what Audyssey does.
> 
> Brief overview here: http://www.cirrus.com/en/pubs/proBulletin/IRC_PB.pdf


This (cirrus) is not AccuEQ.


----------



## sdurani

kiravonconcrete said:


> The cirrus app is not AccuEQ at all. No relation to it.


Since you work for Onkyo, I will take your word for it. I was going by what Audyssey CTO Chris Kyriakakis posted on their Facebook page:


> _"Signs of the times: In a cost-cutting move, Onkyo has decided to go with the "free" EQ provided by their chip supplier. Sadly, you get what you pay for."_





kiravonconcrete said:


> This (cirrus) is not AccuEQ.


OK, what is AccuEQ?


----------



## willis7469

I was drooling on the 838, til I got to the accuEQ description. I just can't see how this is even close to audyssey, let alone an improvement.


----------



## Chuck27

I think the XT32 that is in my TX-NR3009 is fantastic but to get it that way, I have to manually reset the speaker levels, verify and sometimes correct the x-over frequency and then play with distances to get a good blend between the subs and the mains. And all of this after running the Audyssey program. That said, I'm not sure I'd want to try a different system because I have this one working so well.

Chuck


----------



## BeeMan458

Chuck27 said:


> I think the XT32 that is in my TX-NR3009 is fantastic but to get it that way, I have to manually reset the speaker levels, verify and sometimes correct the x-over frequency and then play with distances to get a good blend between the subs and the mains. And all of this after running the Audyssey program. That said, I'm not sure I'd want to try a different system because I have this one working so well.


Just saying, pretty much, everybody has to do what you suggest in your above.

Audyssey and the AVR manufacture have an agreement and Audyssey makes recommendations to the AVR. It's the AVR that is the final arbiter as to what it does with the measurements Audyssey comes up with.

A question, have you taken the time to download and get a freeware copy of REW up and running so you can measure the acoustics in the room and see how the output from your speakers and subwoofers are interacting with each other at the main listening position?


----------



## Chuck27

Absolutely! I am very new to the product but I'm slowly learning. I needed to use REW back in the very beginning to figure out where to put my subwoofers, and more recently I have used it to tune the speaker distance from the subs to the listening position in order to get a smooth transition to the mains. I have a BG Radia subwoofer system and their chief Engineer, Igor Levitsky, helped me a great deal in using REW to get the desired results.

Chuck


----------



## BeeMan458

..."BG Radia subwoofer"

...:yikes:

I sure hope you're happy with this subwoofer system. That was kind of Igor to help you with the setup. Having the subwoofers, hopefully unobtrusively, in the walls, has to be totally cool.


----------



## asere

I just bought the NR646. I can't say the Accueq is no good. In my room it makes the mains sound clean and the sub has a better punch compared to XT. I am not against XT it is just what I have noticed in my room. What Accueq did was set the mains to 200hz and Audyssey had set them to Full Band. I manually had to change from 200hz to 80hz. 
Per Onkyo they updated the Accueq were it now EQ's the mains and sub.

I would be nice if someone here could review an avr with Accueq.


----------



## Todd Anderson

I've been in contact with Onkyo about it!


----------



## asere

Todd Anderson said:


> I've been in contact with Onkyo about it!


What have they said so far


----------



## Todd Anderson

I believe we have a confirmation for an RX unit... I'll know more next week.


----------



## asere

Todd Anderson said:


> I believe we have a confirmation for an RX unit... I'll know more next week.


Cool looking forward 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## asere

Todd, I think Onkyo needs to step up and show us just exactly what Accueq does and how it works. For a new technology it would be really helpful instead of relying on user opinions. 
Other room Eq software do illustrate the features and how it works. 
An example the other day I used my SR805 with XT engaged and with no EQ. I noticed with XT it dampened the bass and speakers seemed less natural than with no EQ. 
I then did Accueq with my N646 and noticed it sounded much like my 805 without the EQ. 
Now I question did the N646 sound clear because of the Accueq or was it because there was maybe no or not much EQ applied.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Todd Anderson

I've talked with Onkyo...they didn't seem that interested in detailing the differences between last year's version and this year's. 

Trying to decipher the differences is on my to do list...


----------



## asere

Todd Anderson said:


> I've talked with Onkyo...they didn't seem that interested in detailing the differences between last year's version and this year's.
> 
> Trying to decipher the differences is on my to do list...


 I know. Last week sometime I was told by an Onkyo agent that the newer models were updated to EQ mains and sub. Today when I called to find out when DTS X was going to be released (they are not sure when) I went ahead and asked again about Accueq and this agent told me the opposite. He mentioned it only Eq's the Center and surrounds plus Sub. 
I think they are not educated well enough with this new system and I believe they will not have much info available until they can tweak and master all of what is laking.


----------



## asere

Last night I reran Accueq and again it set my mains to 200hz. My SVS Primes are much capable than that. Then the distance was really off for most speakers. It set the mains to 3 and 4 ft when I really sit 12 ft away. 
I had to manually redo them. 
This is with their Advanced eq since you now can eq the mains and sub.
Anyhow I'm not sure what the eq really did or not sound wise the nr646 still packs a punch. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------

